# What is Spanish Cheese?



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My dd and dh are gluten-intolerant and I'm always trying to find new things to cook for them. I came upon a mixture that looks like small bagels on the box and it's wheat-free called Pandequeso. I found it in the Colombian aisle of our local Asian market-- they have recently expanded to include foods from many other countries. Anyway, the instructions call for "spanish cheese" and I'm wondering what it is and where I can get some? They didn't have any at the market. The person who worked there said it was not the same as "american cheese".


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

spain produces cheeses- http://spanishfood.about.com/od/chee...ntrocheese.htm
many are made from sheep's milk- I would venture to guess that is what they meant.


----------



## bremen (Feb 12, 2005)

i notice you are in az. do you have a "foodcity" nearby?
they have a great array of mexican cheeses similar to what is used in pan de queso.
queso fresco would probably be the best bet, or anejo.
if you don't have a source for mexican cheeses, then you could do monterey jack, feta, or Trader joe's cheese curds would work too.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Thanks! I found a Food City a few miles away from us. I will check it out when I do my grocery shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

You know, my store carries a cheese labelled "best Spanish cheese" but it appears to be Middle Eastern in origin. At least, it has Arabic writing on the package. It looks to be like a fresh cheese, like queso fresco or farmer cheese or halloumi. When I saw the title of this thread that was the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I got some queso fresco at food city today. Can't wait to bake later this evening! Thanks!


----------

